# First time showing - help!!



## Hartley Mare (8 April 2013)

I've decided to take my girl to her first show in the next few weeks.  We're just doing an in-hand class first time out just for the experience, we'll have lots of support on the day from friends, but I really don't know what to expect as I've never done anything like this before, so any tips would be gratefully received.  
What 'kit' do I need to be wearing? presumably hat & gloves are still required for in hand classes? Shirt & Tie, or Stock? Long boots or short with 1/2 chaps?
Oh this is soooo scarey!!!!!


----------



## jojo5 (8 April 2013)

Hi, op, the answers to your questions kind of depend on what classes you will be in and what type of horse you have, but generally, at local level, you can show in hand in a smart jacket (show or tweed hacking depending on class), and smart straight trousers and short boots.  You can either wear your riding hat, or a smart trilby or cap, with brown or black gloves to match.  The boots should be comfortable too, as you will have to walk and run a fair distance in them!  A shirt and tie will look smart, and you should carry a short show cane if possible.  You will see other people in your class in jodhs and riding boots because they may be entering ridden classes as well.  You will no doubt see other people who have not made much of an effort with how they look, but it's always good to present a nice 'picture' with you and your horse, and it should look as if you have made an effort.


----------



## HaffiesRock (8 April 2013)

Me too OP!

I did a couple of in hand classes last year, my first time ever!

This year I will be showing my Haffy in hand. I wear the below:







I also have a tweed jacket depending on how cold it is. The trousers were about £10 from Matalan, horrible trousers but do the job! Shirt was a fiver from Sainsburys. Its hard to get womens shirts that button all the way to the top! Cheap tie and my short boots and brown gloves. 

The thing is to look well groomed (you and horse) as that will make a big impact on the judges. And GOOD LUCK!


----------



## countrybumpkin85 (9 April 2013)

This was useful, I'm taking my son to his 1st show and will be entering lead rein classes with him. I'm riding as well though so will be in my own show gear which by the sounds of it will be suitable. I'm going to break a few rulkes and jump in my tweed though as I cant be swapping jackets between classes! LOL


----------



## jojo5 (9 April 2013)

Just to mention, countrybumpkin, that the person leading the horse in lead rein is often very dressed up (very 'country lady' tweeds with hat etc) but it would probably be ok in a local show to lead in your own riding stuff .......


----------



## Hartley Mare (11 April 2013)

Thanks Guys, I feel a bit more prepared now!! - Hope you all have fun with your showing this year too..!


----------



## SmallHunter (11 April 2013)

The ideal for inhand showing would be:

Tweed jacket, blue or cream shirt with tie and tie pin, light trousers if the horse legs are dark and dark trousers if the horses legs are light so either beige or navy (black isn't correct for showing), smart boots you can run in, hair in a bun and hairnet with either a navy velvet riding hat/beagler or trilby style hat and brown gloves and cane.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (12 April 2013)

Me and mom doing lead rein many moons ago!

And in hand with a friends horse last yr...


----------

